# hows that for "hoody"?



## rescuejew (Mar 16, 2005)

So last week, I was covering the "south side" which is code for the projects here in our fair city (with a murder rate per capita higher that DC and NYC combined) and we get dispatched to a GSW.  So we go halung full-tilt for freedom and justice down the street and arrive to find a half dozen police cars but no shooting victim.  Upon further inspection, one of the Sgts, Bonzai, calls me over for a 16 year old who had been shot in the butt.  The kid is just standing ther with his pants and underwear literally around his ankles telling all his boys about the chowderheads that shot him.  He was really being a man, taking a bullet for another kid, so he says (even though you know he was running away...)

I put a 2by on his little wound, the .38 slug was resting comfortably on his femur just under the skin and we get our "big man" to get in a position of comfort on the stretcher.

As we are wheeling him to the truck, one of the firemen noticed Julian, our resident media presence standing about 50 yards away and whispers to the pt to: "smile, you're on candid camera."  The kid looks up, sees Julian with his camera, throws his hands into the air and screams:  *CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS SH**, THAT MOTHER F***ER DONE SHOT ME IN MY A**!!

We all died laughing of course, me, my partner, Julian, cops, firemen, and all of it caught on tape.  I never did see it on the news, but I hear Julain is making me a copy.  Wouldve been the perfect call to give the rookie the news:  WELCOME TO DURHAM!!*


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL.  I swear, LOL!  That was great.


----------



## Summit (Mar 17, 2005)

You must post the video here!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 17, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## rescuejew (Mar 17, 2005)

If I EVER get the tape, I will figure out a way...I swear, kids today...lol


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah.... been there...seen that in clinical....first GSW.... CC on discharge - "I got shot in my a** and all they gave me was MOTRIN!"

Philly Fire has a neat trick for GSW entrances - cover with a View-Site IV dressing - still visible but covers the wound.


Jon


----------

